# Foxconn Motherboard - any good?



## suraswami (Dec 25, 2007)

Hello

I am looking to replace my Gigabyte SLI S939 board with this

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186062

My gigabyte board needs a RMA service and while I wait for the board (which is minimum 2 weeks) I need something to fill in.

Mainly I am looking for Stability, some overclocking and properly implemented S3 sleep state.  This board is going to be used in Media center and S3 is damn important.  The gigabyte board is having problems with S3 and that is reason I am RMAing it.  Has the latest bios tho.

May be if foxconn is good I can sell the gigabyte board after it comes back from RMA.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Grings (Dec 25, 2007)

Very good board surprisingly, ive had one with a opteron 165@2.8ghz for around a year now, very stable board, and the NB fan is surprisingly quiet

using a lower multiplier ive had it up to 420fsb perfectly stable, the only problem is the bios only goes up to 300fsb, so i have to use clockgen to go over that


----------



## suraswami (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks.  I am seeing mixed reviews at newegg and tigerdirect.  That is why little reluctant in placing the order.

Does the S3 state work properly?


----------



## Grings (Dec 25, 2007)

yes, i use it myself, it didnt work with the shipping bios though, but once i updated it works fine


----------



## btarunr (Dec 25, 2007)

Yes it does. Foxconn is a quality brand and the NF4 SLI, NF4 Ultra are touted to have best performed on Foxconn boards. Take reviews on shopping sites with a pinch of salt, not all of them are real. Some of them write bad reviews just to affect the brand's sales. Trust reviews from expert sites, and of course, we're here too!


----------



## suraswami (Dec 25, 2007)

How about their warranty?  Are they any good?  Good customer service?  I have seen crys about them here at TPU.  Their mobo carries 3 years warranty.  Just incase I need a replacement.

Otherwise I thought of buying ECS KN1 lite mobo.  ECS customer service is excellent but it has 1 yr warranty.

Next option was Biostar.  Excellent customer service but once again same thing 1 yr. Same board from different vendor Machspeed.  They give lifetime warranty.

But still leaning towards Foxconn.


----------



## btarunr (Dec 25, 2007)

Nyaah, that'll be fine. I've never had trouble dealing with Foxconn boards. Just take good electro-static precautions and you'll do just fine. That Foxconn board is a gem!


----------

